# Best Food Compliment You Ever Recieved?



## deltadude

Everyone loves a compliment,  Proverbs says, "Pleasant words are as an honey, sweet to the soul, and health to the bones."

Share a compliment regarding your food, that either encouraged you, or has stuck with you, which you really appreciate.

First I am just a home cook, not a chef or pro.  I love to cook, but really enjoy backyard cooking.

I received one of those compliments on the 4th.  In another post I shared that I cooked for our July 4th party with 30+ people.  I smoked ribs, grilled chicken, etc.  New to our backyard feasts were my nephew's Father-in-law to be "Jeff", and his wife "Karen", plus a couple of their friends.  Jeff is a food industry professional, has run a couple of food businesses, and really loves cooking and food, I have cooked for Jeff & Karen a couple of times and we swap ideas and recipes, techniques.  What I didn't know was that one of Jeff's friends a gal, was a local food critic, and food writer.  Karen revealed to me that their food critic friend said my bbq sauced ribs were some of the best she had ever ate, and the sauce was super delicious.  In addition the grilled bbq chicken and sauce was top notch too.   The compliment was later backed up by my nephew's fiance who heard the food critic and shared with me what she said.

I really appreciated the compliment because as all cooks and chefs know, if someone is enjoying something, someone else worked hard to make that happen.  This goes for food, or just about anything.


----------



## chefbillyb

I think as a home cook, or front line cook, compliments are nice. When your a Chef, compliments are expected, after all, that's what the goal is. Most of the Good Chefs I knew over the years had a inner self satisfaction, Passion and drive that kept them going. The biggest compliment I could get is when my customers tell others about my food, and return to the restaurant again. This proves that our creative ideas, and skills, are liked and accepted by the majority of our customers. In my case a compliment is when my client sends me my contract and says, sign and send back. I know I'm good for another year, and the client is satisfied, and has no issues.............Chef BillyB


----------



## boar_d_laze

Two things rate at the very top.   

1.  There's really nothing more gratifying than someone's face as they undergo a "foodgasm."  As a cook, it's why I strive. 

2.  Being called "Chef" by people who know and understand the meaning of the title, and whom I repect leaves me wondering whether to blush or kvell.

BDL


----------



## chefedb

Same guest coming back time after time is the best compliment for me.


----------



## gunnar

When I have had a Chef turn to me and say "Go make me that sandwich, sauce or whatever  you did last week for employee meal. That was great, what did you do to it anyway?"   sweet praise indeed...... even if I suspect the Chef is just being a bit lazy about making his own lunch.


----------



## teamfat

As I've mentioned on more than one occasion here it has been a few decades since I worked as a professional.  One of the few things I do remember from back then is that two doctors would come in about once a week for lunch and have me make them BLT sandwiches, they liked they way I did them, I guess.

More recently, though as just a home cook now, I got a compliment from my wife.  And I am sure I have related this before.  She was talking with a friend, and described what I fixed for dinner the previous night.  I can't remember what it was, but the friend was impressed and asked something like "Wow, how often do you eat like that?"  My wife calmly responded with "Pretty much every night."

So at least one other person on the planet enjoys my food, thank goodness!

mjb.


----------



## janeclark78

_I cook and when the food is served is on the table, i hear nothing. Not a single word, because, because everyone is filling in their tummies. The sound of silence is a sign that everyone is satisfied. That for me is good enough. Then next thing that you're gonna hear is a lot of WOW!!!. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif_


----------



## durangojo

i'm always completely blown away when someone tells me its the best meal they've ever eaten, especially coming from world travelers..how can that be...customers coming back saying they still remember a certain dish  they had years ago and its still the best...the other edge of that sword is that i have to constantly push my own envelope...personally my biggest compliment is when chefs from other restaurants come in, especially the ones from the big time joints in phoenix, scottsdale or dallas, and really enjoy themselves..its a hard life they work, and its good to see them relax and truly enjoy a good meal without any pretense.....sure gives me butterflies in my tummy though cooking for them...the local chefs come in as well, which is just plain nice...smaller butterfies too! i try not to be too critical of my work,but i sometimes end up thinking the dish would have been better if i added this or that..then other times i think, well, it may not have been better...just different! guess thats one of the joys of doing it everyday...its always evolving, changing, morphing....good day all

joey


----------



## mezzaluna

The first compliment I got was when my mom said that I had made a particular chicken dish as well as she made it. I think I was about 12 years old. The second compliment happened in the second year in which I made a complete seder meal (seder foods, soup, all the way to dessert). I served 48 students and adults, which was double the number of people who had come the year before. The second time was when a local chef liked my rugelach so much that he hired me to bake them for his deli. I also had compliments on them from several Chef Talk friends. That _really _meant a lot!


----------



## prairiechef

"i've never liked the food at weddings until today, that was amazing"

and

"oh my god, you need to marry me"


----------



## nicko

I had just returned home from Europe after spending two years working my way around 4 countries. I cooked for my entire (Greek) family and made fresh marinated artichoke raviolis. I simply served them with fresh grated Parmesan and butter. Everyone told me they were the best raviolis they have ever had. It made me feel great and that the last two years were well spent.


----------



## petalsandcoco

I would have to say when my boss comes into the kitchen holding a letter or a note that he just received by mail , hands it to me and says , " The bottom paragraph is concerning you, I thought you should read it."

I read these special words said on my behalf (speaking about the meal they enjoyed) and its like a blush of sheer joy.

Or

When my nephew gets up from the kitchen table with sauce all over his face and says " My stomach has no more room but can I have just one more plate ?" .................his cheeks I just want to bite.


----------



## gypsy2727

One Mothers day my mom came into town to visit me at work with a few of her very best girlfriends...It was a nice surprise!

They came down to visit me after 1200 brunches had already gone out and it was wow so good to see them ...I showed them around the kitchen and gave them a tour. They then thanked me as they had not had dessert yet and then saw a tray of fresh made chocolate truffles,cannolis,lemon tarts,mini brulees....etc and said wow that looks good! I said I'll have these sent directly to your table. They asked if they could sit with me and enjoy this kitchen experience! Well we all sat down at the stainless steel and had coffee and dessert...I received thank-yous from all ...it was a moment in time and they still remind me of that day...(I compt their meals even though they tried to insist to pay ....you know the way moms are)


----------



## eastshores

I don't have a single moment that stands out, but the recognition from friends and family is worth all the years trying. They ALL know I am a grill guy.. and some know I cook all sorts of things. As the years tick on, I really just enjoy being referred to as someone that has culinary knowledge, that makes me smile inside.


----------



## cabotvt

15 family members not saying a thing at Thanksgiven dinner, just chewing sound


----------



## durangojo

Mezzaluna said:


> The first compliment I got was when my mom said that I had made a particular chicken dish as well as she made it. I think I was about 12 years old. The second compliment happened in the second year in which I made a complete seder meal (seder foods, soup, all the way to dessert). I served 48 students and adults, which was double the number of people who had come the year before. The second time was when a local chef liked my rugelach so much that he hired me to bake them for his deli. I also had compliments on them from several Chef Talk friends. That _really _meant a lotme
> 
> mezzaluna, you actually made me really think back to my really, really greatest compliment, and it too was from my mother..my mother was, as well as my immigrant grandparents i thought to be the greatest cooks on the planet..solid siciliano roots cooking..simple, garden grown or homemade sausages and homemade wine..i just always thought my mother was over the top..one day, my mother just casually said that i was a better cook than her and my dearest nana and papa, who i just idolized....i still get a bit teary eyed over that..they were my mentors and heroes, and were my fondest food /bonding memories as a child..of course don't tell the cousins! everyone has a different opinion about the sauce, for sure!....i always get asked about the 'secret' ingredient in my marinara..i tell them cuz you gotta share some stuff, but it always stops me and brings me back to my roots..thanks, for bringing that to surface again...
> 
> joey


----------



## justpj

The best compliment I ever got for my cooking was this from my granddaughter (spelling mistakes are a direct quote )

G - Gourgus!

R - Really **** cook!

A - Awesome!

M - Magical when it comes to Applesauce!

I - Intelligen !

E - Eligent !

Folks it dont get better than that!!!  Had to laugh at the applesauce comment tho.  I had made applesauce with her over a year before she wrote this and she still was thinking about that.  It pays to spend time in the kitchen with you kids and grandkids..

Pam


----------



## catering101

Customers coming back for the nth time in your joint ordering something they consider their "favorite". And especially my kid's reaction after a hearty meal and saying, "That was delicious mom!". Now little kids don't lie! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif
Session data


----------



## Guest

This post might be a little long but you will understand why I took the road I did when we get to the end. I was hired to be a chef for a frat house after they let the previous cook go. They let her go because she served too much frozen pre-cooked junk. The house is filled with 40 athletes including big football players with big appetites. The second week I was there I decided to grill butterflied pork chops with my own B.B.Q. rub and marinade. As the front porch was filled with students a 6' 8" 300 plus pound football player replied," If you were a woman I would marry you." After the howls died down he said,"It was a compliment a$$#@!es!" I replied, "I know I took it that way." Needless to say he was reminded of those words often, but he never denied saying it. Thanks Zack!


----------



## chrose

I worked for one chef who was not terribly unlike Gordon Ramsey when he's on Hells Kitchen. He had me make him lunch one day Risotto Milanese with Tiger Shrimp. He came back afterwards and said, and I quote; "ehhh, not bad"!

May not sound like much to you, but to me it was an affirmation that at least at that moment I was as capable as anyone to him which in reality was pretty high praise.

That and the time my Spicy Szechuan pasta was praised in the Washington Post restaurant review. "The dish sounded pedestrian but was uniquely delicious" funny how certain things you will always remember!

And when they clean the plate!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## bhtoad

I love cooking for my friends and family and know I've done a good job when there are no left-overs to put away.

The best compliment I ever received was this past winter from my girlfriend's youngest daughter.  One day she told her mom, "He makes good soup."  This said after she polished off 8 or 9 servings of my chicken noodle soup the night before.  When she asked her mom to have me come over and make it for her for dinner last week, it was hard to say no, even in the 95+ degree heat.  Well, the pizza guy got some business that night, but I'll be roasting a chicken for some soup tomorrow.


----------



## schmoozer

"That's not as bad as the other stuff you've cooked."

Ahh ... music to my ears <LOL>


----------



## fuil moinn

British couple that had been traveling  North America for a month or longer stopped in to eat at the fish n chips place I was working at then.  After the meal they snuck in the kitchen to thank me, and say it was the best beer battered haddock they'd had since they left the UK


----------



## headless chicken

My late grandmother was very picky being an eldery Chinese lady.  Made coffee cakes, up-side-down cakes, lemon meringue pie, even some Chinese pastries like Dang Dhat (egg tart) but nothing phased her.  Finally, made a very simple apple pie that impressed her so that she wanted me to teach her how to make it.

I made my Baileys eclairs for a Christmas potluck dinner.  It impressed so many that some of the people who had other parties to go to packed away as many of them as they could.  I don't know if I ever got credit for them in those parties though.


----------



## deltadude

Each of these personal stories are great, and fun to read.....  Thanks so much for sharing them.


----------



## Guest

I brought chicken and some sauces to a BBQ with friends in Japan, a traditional American sauce and a yakitori glaze faithfully reproduced from Shizuo Tsuji's recipe that I had been using and replenishing for a couple of months. The American sauce went over well, but they raved about the "Authentic American flavor" of the yakitori glaze /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## titomike

Just recently, on a service check, the customer said "I would have been happy with a loaf of bread and this sauce!"

This was of a lamb sauce inspired by BDL using his Espagnole....credit where credit's due, Chef.


----------



## shroomgirl

45 of the areas' top chefs preparing bites for the James Beard event and the guests keep saying mine is the best.....

mid-way through the other pros start coming through the line to pick up "a few" to find out why.....or they send their spouses or externs.....

Fun story that has stuck with me.

One of my friends had worked in Los Angeles in fine dining.....one evening when he was out on the floor saying hello a guest stood up and licked his plate as a way of saying it's just that friggin good.


----------



## chefboyarg

I made a vichyssoise last week for a soup special. The owner happened to swing by the restaurant, tasted the soup and said it was "perfectly seasoned" and it brought her back to her childhood. Also I get really excited whenever another cook tells me something that I made tastes really good. Especially if that cook is a hardass and rarely dishes out compliments.


----------



## amazingrace

It's when a food discussion or question comes up, and someone says "ask Gracie, she knows how to do _everything, _and it's _always_ great". In my circle of friends "knowing everything" might only be how to boil water, but it's a wonderful compliment anyway. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## durangojo

this isn't the best, but it really gave me a chuckle..last night barney & biffy(real names) from scottsdale came in for dinner. barney says how he's been waiting a whole year fort the meatloaf...then he took a picture of it and sent it to his friends! while meatloaf isn't exactly what i want to be remembered for, it was touching...

joey


----------



## doraima3875

I know this thread was done on 2010. I wanted to share several compliments about making the best salads I made for corporate catering - So I served Curried Sweet Chicken Salad with is herbed grilled chicken with a mayo based sauce made with housemade Madras curry spice blend, white wine, red onions, celery, raisins, golden raisins, mango chutney and some celery. For the week, customers were loving it! Many gave compiments about it, even the chef and the employees loved it.
Then I also made a mixed berry spring mix salad with honey thyme balsamic vinaigrette with goat cheese. I know our customers go really crazy with every berry they can find especially when we served it on breakfast or lunch. So that's why I made this salad - and it gets devoured after 15 minutes - within a week about 84 quarts was sold during that time. 
That was the moment that I can make popular salads for these customers.


----------



## Tyler520

we did a 'fancy office holiday party' potluck and i brought a sausage gnocchi with a white wine butter sauce - i made everything from scratch, including the sausage. i overhead a few people saying, "I could eat this until i die" or "i could eat this until i puke" ( which i find to be quite a compliment, LOL) and asking the host who brought it so they could ask for the recipe.


----------



## teamfat

My favorite compliment recently was just after Thanksgiving. I made a turkey, wild rice and mushroom soup with the turkey stock. Had to go to work before I could have any of it. While at work my wife texts me saying that the soup is one of the best I've ever made!

Finally get back home anticipating a nice bowl of soup. There wasn't any, she had eaten it ALL!

Shucks.

mjb.


----------



## butzy

I suppose mine is when I see people go back for 3rd helpings


----------



## morning glory

Today the friend I cooked for finished the meal, set his knife and fork aside and picked up the plate, licking it clean (whilst making mmm... noises).


----------



## Hank

This is a nice, lighthearted thread, but I'm going to share a morbid story. A friend of ours died this week. He has had health issues and Monday night we received a frantic call from his wife. We bailed out of bed and arrived at their apartment to find several police officers and our friends wife sitting on the ground with another friend, next to her husbands covered body. It has been a tough few days and since he will be cremated and there will be no viewing at the mortuary I was left with that as the final image of my friend. My wife counseled to try to find a better memory, a suggestion I quietly accepted with doubt. The following morning I suddenly remembered one of the last times I cooked for them. Some very nice, carefully selected, prime steaks on the charcoal grill in the back yard on a warm fall Sunday. "Hank, this may be the best New York steak I have ever had" Far to heavy for ChefTalk I know, sorry If I killed the thread.


----------



## butzy

Heavy indeed,
But not too heavy.
Glad that food helped you to get a nice (better) memory back.


----------



## planethoff

@hank Completely appropriate for here and this thread. You are a part of this community and many people care about you. 
I'm sure I speaking for many , but I wish my deepest condolences for you and your and their family. Life has a funny way of throwing curveballs that hit us right in the face. 
Pulling that memory is probably the best thing you can do right now as whenever you think about him you will see that image of him. RIP Hank's friend.


----------



## CookingVink

I had a couple old staff who used to meet for lunch at the restaurant and they would order old specials I came up with not the owners menu.


----------

